# Newsletter From Sikhism Philosophy Network



## Admin (Dec 16, 2007)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css"><!--/* vBulletin 3 CSS For Style 'WebChat' (styleid: 15) */body{	background: #eaecfb;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px;	padding: 0px;}a:link, body_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}a:visited, body_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}a:hover, a:active, body_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.page{	background: #c5c7f1;	color: #5b5b5b;}td, th, p, li{	font: 10pt verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.tborder{	background: #c1c2d2;	color: #000000;	border: 1px solid #FFFFFF;}.tcat{	background: #403c83 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cattitle.jpg) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	font: bold 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.tcat a:link, .tcat_alink{	color: #ffffff;	text-decoration: none;}.tcat a:visited, .tcat_avisited{	color: #ffffff;	text-decoration: none;}.tcat a:hover, .tcat a:active, .tcat_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.thead{	background: #6f77c9 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cathead.gif) repeat-x bottom left;	color: #d7d9ee;	font: 10px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	border-top: 2px solid #5c64bc;	line-height: 6px;}.thead a:link, .thead_alink{	color: #d7d9ee;}.thead a:visited, .thead_avisited{	color: #d7d9ee;}.thead a:hover, .thead a:active, .thead_ahover{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot{	background: #ffd123 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/footer_links.gif) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	border: 1px solid #ff8c16;	line-height: 7px;}.tfoot a:link, .tfoot_alink{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot a:visited, .tfoot_avisited{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot a:hover, .tfoot a:active, .tfoot_ahover{	color: #3d397e;}.alt1, .alt1Active{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}.alt2, .alt2Active{	background: #e9eafb;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #dddeee;}td.inlinemod{	background: #FFFFCC;	color: #000000;}.wysiwyg{	background: #F5F5FF;	color: #000000;	font: 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}textarea, .bginput{	font: 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.button{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}select{	font: 11px verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}option, optgroup{	font-size: 11px;	font-family: verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.smallfont{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.time{	color: #666686;}.navbar{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.highlight{	color: #FF0000;	font-weight: bold;}.fjsel{	background: #3E5C92;	color: #E0E0F6;}.fjdpth0{	background: #F7F7F7;	color: #000000;}.panel{	color: #5b5b5b;	padding: 10px;	border: 0px outset;}.panelsurround{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}legend{	color: #22229C;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.vbmenu_control{	background: #403c83 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cattitle.jpg) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	font: bold 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	padding: 3px 6px 3px 6px;	white-space: nowrap;}.vbmenu_control a:link, .vbmenu_control_alink{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_control a:visited, .vbmenu_control_avisited{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_control a:hover, .vbmenu_control a:active, .vbmenu_control_ahover{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: underline;}.vbmenu_popup{	background: #FFFFFF;	color: #000000;	border: 1px solid #0B198C;}.vbmenu_option{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	white-space: nowrap;	cursor: pointer;		border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}.vbmenu_option a:link, .vbmenu_option_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_option a:visited, .vbmenu_option_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_option a:hover, .vbmenu_option a:active, .vbmenu_option_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite{	background: #e9eafb;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	white-space: nowrap;	cursor: pointer;		border: 2px solid #dddeee;}.vbmenu_hilite a:link, .vbmenu_hilite_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite a:visited, .vbmenu_hilite_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite a:hover, .vbmenu_hilite a:active, .vbmenu_hilite_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}/* ***** styling for 'big' usernames on postbit etc. ***** */.bigusername { font-size: 14pt; }/* ***** small padding on 'thead' elements ***** */td.thead, th.thead, div.thead { padding: 4px; }/* ***** basic styles for multi-page nav elements */.pagenav a { text-decoration: none; }.pagenav td { padding: 2px 4px 2px 4px; }/* ***** de-emphasized text */.shade, a.shade:link, a.shade:visited { color: #777777; text-decoration: none; }a.shade:active, a.shade:hover { color: #FF4400; text-decoration: underline; }.tcat .shade, .thead .shade, .tfoot .shade { color: #DDDDDD; }/* ***** define margin and font-size for elements inside panels ***** */.fieldset { margin-bottom: 6px; }.fieldset, .fieldset td, .fieldset p, .fieldset li { font-size: 11px; }/* ***** don't change the following ***** */form { display: inline; }label { cursor: default; }.normal { font-weight: normal; }.inlineimg { vertical-align: middle; }.underline { text-decoration: underline; }.headlinks {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:hover {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #f49d43;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:visited {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:visited:hover {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #f49d43;text-decoration: none;}.hr {border:0px; border-top:1px dotted #000000; height:0px;}.hr {	margin: 0;	padding: 0;	border-bottom: 1px dotted #A5AEC5;}--></style></head><body>Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!!<br /><br />Respected $username Ji,<br /><br />The following is latest activity on SPN. We look forward to your visit here.<br /><br />Warm Regards,<br /><br /><br />SPN Administrator<br />Un-subscription Information - <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Un-Check Option : Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgot Your Password? - Click here to recover your password.</a><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">http://www.sikhphilosophy.net</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">Sikhism Philosophy Network</a><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikhism Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 16-12-2007.<br /><br />Activity since 17-06-2007 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18662">HUKAMNAMA December 16, 2007, FROM SIRI HARIMANDIR SAHIB, AMRITSAR</a><br />http://www.sgpc.net/gifs/audio-hukamnama2.gifAudio Hukamnama ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>16-12-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>5</td>	<td>08:04 PM, 16-12-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18653">Please Justify</a><br /></td>	<td>ekmusafir_ajnabi</td>	<td>16-12-2007</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>28</td>	<td>10:14 AM, 16-12-2007</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18651">State of affairs in Punjab !</a><br />source: http://www.tribuneindia.com/2007/20071216/punjab1.htm#12 ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>16-12-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>06:39 AM, 16-12-2007</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18650">Sikh Missionary College</a><br />Can anyone comment about this college, and it's correspondence course? /  / ...</td>	<td>Sherab</td>	<td>16-12-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>20</td>	<td>06:23 AM, 16-12-2007</td>	<td>Sherab</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18645">Kabir Dohay</a><br />Meaning Of No.4 /   / This doha is a gem.  It deals with human psychology, ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>15-12-2007</td>	<td>15</td>	<td>128</td>	<td>08:14 PM, 16-12-2007</td>	<td>Sikh80</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18643">Extracts of conversation</a><br />Sikhism, the basics: facts, texts, teachings, pictures, a major world religion ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>15-12-2007</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>50</td>	<td>09:23 AM, 16-12-2007</td>	<td>Sikh80</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18639">Donation</a><br />Name: amar7979 / Email: amar7979@gmail.com / Subject: Donation / ...</td>	<td>amar7979</td>	<td>15-12-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>03:23 PM, 15-12-2007</td>	<td>amar7979</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />amarsanghera ji, /  / it was a fine poem.</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>418</td>	<td>16719</td>	<td>08:43 AM, 15-12-2007</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532">Creation in Islam</a><br />creation means to make from nothing. Everything outside of God is nothing. God ...</td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td>	<td>372</td>	<td>11838</td>	<td>12:37 PM, 26-11-2007</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=470">Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith</a><br />So where is the original poster RAJS?</td>	<td>Rajs</td>	<td>06-08-2004</td>	<td>316</td>	<td>23693</td>	<td>10:31 PM, 22-07-2007</td>	<td>deepsingh87</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=586">Sikhism and Homosextuality</a><br />they're people, just like you or me. just because they prefer not to have ...</td>	<td>Kandola</td>	<td>19-08-2004</td>	<td>294</td>	<td>13453</td>	<td>03:27 AM, 30-11-2007</td>	<td>kds1980</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls - a Confused Lot - Are Parents to Blame?</a><br />I STRONGLY AGREE WITH YOU.... My Guru said "rehat piari mujhko sikh piara ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-07-2005</td>	<td>240</td>	<td>21526</td>	<td>02:17 PM, 14-11-2007</td>	<td>noor_e_khalsa</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5493">Quran - To All Sikh Students</a><br />Hey, can anyone email me a link to listening to shudh paath Koran while reading ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>04-09-2005</td>	<td>213</td>	<td>15932</td>	<td>10:49 AM, 26-11-2007</td>	<td>harsimiritkaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=14395">A Sikh without his Flowing Hair and Turban</a><br />listen i am 14 i wear my pag with pride and so do most of the scottsih youth ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>21-10-2006</td>	<td>186</td>	<td>2711</td>	<td>12:31 AM, 04-12-2007</td>	<td>jasleen_kaur</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism and Tattoos</a><br />I agree, Ji!  That is why I have not gotten any more!  They are not needed- / ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-02-2005</td>	<td>74</td>	<td>22568</td>	<td>12:32 AM, 06-11-2007</td>	<td>KulwantK</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />Gyani ji.. Can u pls post the link of that torrent file here... I cant join ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>38</td>	<td>16004</td>	<td>09:24 PM, 21-07-2007</td>	<td>k s gadh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=203">Guru Nanak, a 'false' Prophet ??</a><br />If you study Guru Granth Sahib, focus is not on the writers, but on God and ...</td>	<td>jinni</td>	<td>04-07-2004</td>	<td>131</td>	<td>14863</td>	<td>02:33 PM, 26-11-2007</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5584">Ranjit Singh Dhadrianwale - A sikh preacher or a fake?</a><br />s.s.akal ji. /   /   / why waist time worry about others . Instead of mending ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>18-09-2005</td>	<td>166</td>	<td>14754</td>	<td>05:15 PM, 07-06-2007</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5724">Call to muslims to seduce sikh Girls into Islam</a><br />Dream Like pinky and brain /  / Thats really a nice cartoon series and I like ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>13-10-2005</td>	<td>110</td>	<td>12787</td>	<td>07:45 PM, 11-12-2007</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=3219">Horoscopes - Janam Kundli</a><br />Quotes by Ekmusafir_Ajnabi: /  / Some of us may find it hard to swallow the ...</td>	<td>Jazz</td>	<td>28-04-2005</td>	<td>54</td>	<td>11991</td>	<td>06:33 AM, 20-10-2007</td>	<td>randip singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5503">Hindu Aarti In Gurdwara</a><br />Bhai Saaab Arti Is Performed By Reciting The Hymes Of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Who ...</td>	<td>gs_chana</td>	<td>06-09-2005</td>	<td>105</td>	<td>11842</td>	<td>08:38 PM, 27-11-2007</td>	<td>GURVINDER</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18570">Hukamnama December 12, 2007 from SRI DARBAR SAHIB</a><br />http://www.sgpc.net/gifs/audio-hukamnama2.gifAudio Hukamnama ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>12-12-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18556">HUKAMNAMA December 11, 2007, FROM SIRI HARIMANDIR SAHIB, AMRITSAR</a><br />http://www.sgpc.net/gifs/audio-hukamnama2.gifAudio Hukamnama ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>11-12-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18539">Request: Purchase of patka</a><br />Hello all. /  / If anyone here has unwanted patka, i am willing to pay for them. ...</td>	<td>Sherab</td>	<td>11-12-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18510">HUKAMNAMA December 09, 2007, FROM SIRI HARIMANDIR SAHIB, AMRITSAR</a><br />http://www.sgpc.net/gifs/audio-hukamnama2.gifAudio Hukamnama ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>09-12-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18507">Sacred Symbols In British Sikhism</a><br />DISKUS: Sewa Singh Kalsi ...</td>	<td>kds1980</td>	<td>09-12-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18494">HUKAMNAMA December 08, 2007, FROM SIRI HARIMANDIR SAHIB, AMRITSAR</a><br />http://www.sgpc.net/gifs/audio-hukamnama2.gifAudio Hukamnama ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>08-12-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18482">HUKAMNAMA December 07, 2007, FROM SIRI HARIMANDIR SAHIB, AMRITSAR</a><br />http://www.sgpc.net/gifs/audio-hukamnama2.gifAudio Hukamnama ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>07-12-2007</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - Default Calendar</a>:</b></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1453">NamHariKaur</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=882">aapka hi ek hindu bhai</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1260">jati</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=853">muslim</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1595">Legumes</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1674">Gurprit singh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=5068">satnm</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1574">viper</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1827">KIMBERLY1217</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1294">SikhMinded</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 17-06-2007</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>624 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>695 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>6,450 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>4 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikhism Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

